# no more squirrels around



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

I have got 3 grays and 1 red from the woods behind my house and now when i go back there i dont see a thing is it because of the cold weather (i live in wisconsin) i see tracks all over the place any advice would help

thanks


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably the cold weather is keeping them in more now. They must be coming out at some point though, if you're seeing tracks. They are squirrel tracks...right?
Good luck,
Dan


----------

